# WTB: INZER, TITAN or any other good powerlifting belt!



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

So I was wondering if anyone is willing to part ways with a good pl belt! Cheers!

Size L or 36 - 39


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Catsup007 said:


> So I was wondering if anyone is willing to part ways with a good pl belt! Cheers!
> 
> Size L or 36 - 39


Hi, if any of the mods could close this it would be great! I just realized this isn't the correct section and I opened another thread at the classified section. Thanks.


----------

